# Anon M3



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

Just purchased a new pair of ANON M3's the other day and thought I would share my thoughts. 

Great looking goggles, love the flat lens profile as opposed to most of the newer goggles with the spherical lens (although I do have the ANON MIG and love them)

Slightly higher nose bridge area which fits me alot better than my MIG since I have a pretty big nose. 

Has the MFI magnetic facemask interface like the MIG and M2 (see my MIG review here, same exact concept https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpvoQUF1wrQ)

Fits perfectly butted up against my Anon Talan helmet which is a huge plus.

Overall great goggle.


----------



## tehele (Mar 9, 2017)

Im using the M2 and can confirm awesome goggle!
The MFI magnetic interface was also dope last winter when it was -17° and windy because the facemask just sits right


----------

